# Cleaning a Dirted Tank



## kodawg9 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hoping someone could answer how difficult it is to clean an established dirted tank. When I say cleaning, I mean when you have to move houses and completely clear the aquarium of all items (plants, substrate, fish, etc.). 

Right now I'm setting up a NPT but I know that in 6-12 months from now I'll be moving houses. My biggest concern is with removing the dirt from the tank after it's been established for 6 months. Does that become a big hassle (ie I'm thinking the dirt hardens over time?) or is removing dirt no different than removing gravel?? 

If it's difficult to clean, I may just set up a gravel only tank for now and wait until I move 6-12months from now to set up a NPT 20g. Would that be recommended, especially because one of the benefits of NPT is the established nature of the system, which it wouldn't get if I have to start over when I move. Thanks!


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

You can just remove most of the water and cover the top with plastic wrap so the soil/plants don't dry out.


----------



## kodawg9 (Dec 25, 2013)

Would that be feasible in a cross country move as well, like a San Francisco to Boston? I was planning on using a moving truck for the tank so I wouldn't be sure if I'd have to empty out all contents in the tank


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The plastic wrap is good but if that won't work out you can put the dirt and plants in 5 gallon buckets with lids (like the ones you get in the paint section of the hard ware store. If you keep the dirt wet that should help to kept good bacteria alive.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 10g NPT that I emptied of water, laid clingwrap over the bottom with a bit of tank wood on top of that to keep it all in place, and moved with it like that. Not only did it survive the move well, but all the MTS in the wet soil did too! 

Most important is keeping your filter 'alive' in some tank water - that's where my lidded bucket came in handy. Filter & floating/removable plants went in there, and all went well, the tank was re-set up and fish in the same day, like nothing had happened. 

Good luck with the move! I don't envy you, lol.


----------

